

How to make $250,000 with ASCII graphics - ASquare
https://medium.com/@bsheridan/how-to-make-250-000-with-ascii-graphics-3dbf3958b514

======
erikb
I've put so many hours into ASCII and text based games. There is just so much
more of a world that can be created with the same resources if you limit the
interface to a minimum. And the same as with books, it's just so much more
fulfilling to use your own fantasy to draw the scenes.

